# Remote Codes for Yamaha HTR 5540



## RockRefugee (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi, 
newbie here what a great forum! I just had Direct TV installed yesterday, running two model hr 23-700's and a SD cable box in the kids room. Have two wonderful Mitsubishi DLP's with built in DVR's and and old JVC for the kids. 

I am trying to link the remote from Direct TV (model RC 65 R) to the Yamaha HTR 5540. I went through Direct TV's list of Yamaha Codes and the library stored in the RC 65 R to no avail.

Any suggestions or hints would be appreciated. Jim


----------



## wildbc (May 16, 2006)

You may have to get a different brand receiver if you want the remote to control it. I have a Yamaha receiver in the garage and tried almost every code for every brand to no avail. I use 2 remotes for that setup, until I get a different receiver, and it won't be a Yamaha. I realize that there will be some answer you that they can control their Yamaha, I just didn't have the right model for the codes available in the remote. YMMV.


----------



## RockRefugee (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah, this is an old receiver but just sounds so nice, I have not really had the heart to update it, ymmv?

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Many universal remotes work just fine for Yamaha receivers. I've used a Harmony 880 for three years without a single problem with two different Yamaha A/V receivers.

Now, that said, there is some random code that works, if I recall correctly. Do a search and look for OLD posts (like, a couple of years or more, because that's when I vaguely remember seeing it). It seems like I remember the code will control volume but not power or input switching. That's a big reason why I just bought a Harmony in the first place.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I had my HR20 remote controlling my Yamaha MUCH older than that so you might just not be doing something correctly during setup.

I used to have it controlling an RX-V2090 b4 I bought the new Denon in my sig.


----------

